# Time to take a POLL!



## Smee (Mar 12, 2013)

How many bars and/or bottles of homemade soap/scrub/shampoo/conditioner/etc do you have in your bath/shower right now?

Bonus points if you include dish, general cleaning & laundry soap counts.


----------



## la-rene (Mar 12, 2013)

LOL, my roommate just counted them. She says I have 15 bars of homemade soap (I don't know if that includes the store bought one in my cabinet), 2 shower gels, 5 shampoos, 6 conditioners, 2 face washes and one solid shampoo bar. Not all in the shower, it's on my shelf too.  Only two cleaning soaps, homemade dawn/vinegar and a toilet bowl cleaner, and a glass cleaner.  

I like soap. :angel:


----------



## Badger (Mar 12, 2013)

Well, I just started so I have an excuse to only have a couple...  I have two MPs in the bathtub and a laundry soap that almost makes me want to do laundry ;-)  I am working on it ;-)


----------



## Smee (Mar 12, 2013)

I almost wanted to do laundry once, but two-three-or-so glasses of wine got me past that.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 12, 2013)

I have 3 bars of homemade soap in the shower.  There is one next to the bathroom sink.  Next to the kitchen sink is a pretty dessert glass that is completely overflowing with end cuts and the like.  And a bar of utility soap that I had originally made to shred for laundry soap, but I ran out of dish soap and think it seems foolish to buy some when I have soap everywhere in the house!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 12, 2013)

with 5 adults in the house I have LOTS of commercially made product in the house. Soon that will change....*rubs hands together and laughs evilly*


----------



## three_little_fishes (Mar 12, 2013)

2 bars of homemade CP in each shower, 1 by each bathroom sink, and 1 by the kitchen sink. Cleaners are dawn and vinegar with a few drops of orange oil. I also have a jar of homemade soft scrub (coconut oil and baking soda).


----------



## Badger (Mar 12, 2013)

Okay, now I need to learn how to make dishsoap too... (and liquid soap for the bathroom sink).


----------



## Smee (Mar 12, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> 2 bars of homemade CP in each shower, 1 by each bathroom sink, and 1 by the kitchen sink. Cleaners are dawn and vinegar with a few drops of orange oil. I also have a jar of homemade soft scrub (coconut oil and baking soda).



Homemade soft scrub?  Hmmmmm....does it work reasonably well?
Add that one to the To-Do Bucket List and thanks cuz I'm stealing your secret!


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh god.... I have 6 different kinds in the shower alone. 4 by the sink in the bathroom. 3 by the kitchen sink. And 2 kinds of liquid dish/hand soap by the kitchen sink and 2 in the laundry room one grated up in the laundry soap and one for spot treatment.. so 17 different kinds of soap are being used right now xD


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have 4 in the shower currently, one by the sink and lots of lip butters in the bathroom.  I have not done liquid soaps, laundry but plan to once I slow down on the soap for farm market season.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 12, 2013)

2 at the bathroom sink, 4 in the bathroom cabinet, 5 in the shower itself and 3 at the kitchen sink LOL I also have about 2 pounds of LS paste I'm going to experiment with diluting tomorrow


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 12, 2013)

only counting my homemade stuff.... hmmm let's see..

7 different bars of soap in the shower, 6 different bars of soap by the kitchen sink (slivers and end pieces), 4 end pieces of soap by the bathroom sink and 3 kinds of homemade deodorant in the cabinet and a few lotion/massage bars i made sitting next to the couch :shock:


----------



## Maythorn (Mar 13, 2013)

4 on the side of the bathtub, 4 on the sink.  One is just awful.  I'm only using it only because it had rice bran oil in it and I wanted to see how much I liked it.  But the scent is terrible from the morph. I might as well throw it away.  Sometimes that's the best outcome for a soap.  Just plunk it in the trash and you're free.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 13, 2013)

Up to 7 bars of homemade soap in the shower on one of those racks that you suspend from the showerhead so they all dry after use. Unfortunately I have 3 bottles of different commercial shampoo and 2 bottles commercial conditioner and a body wash for acne (former Avon rep...then I made my own! Sending a good donation of unopened body washes and hair care products to our annual Goodwill fashion auction). Then 2 different soaps at the kitchen sink, and both bathrooms...so theres another 6...then my kitchen and bathrooms get cleaned with vinegar with orange peels steeped in it with a couple drops of Dr. Bonners castile soap (haven't  made my own yet!). Umm then I recently started polishing furniture with pomace oil! Laundry soap as well...I think thats it...oh wait, there's a bar at my basement utility sink that I was the dogs with too!


----------



## green soap (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow, I have not bought any type of commercial soap for a couple of years.

The kitchen has PET bottles (with dispenser caps) with liquid dish soap.  They get replenished from the gallon dish soap container (with dispenser) that is next to other gallon liquid laundry soap dispenser  (laundry has more CO and it is thinner, I like thicker for dishes, DH likes thinner for laundry).  The outside sink has a bottle with our dish soap too of course.  1/2 bathroom has a shelf with a few of the holiday swap soap that are still to be used, a bar of lavender sea salt and a bar of almost gone hand scrubber soap on the sink.  Full bathroom has 4 bars in the shower and a bunch in a basket display waiting to be used.  There is a bottle of my bath grade lavender liquid bastille next to a larger bottle with apple cider vinegar.  I was using the liquid bastille until I tried the Genny shampoo bar.  

We also make our tooth paste (and tooth soap), deodorant, and all lotions and massage oil.  We even make our own personal lubricant.  However, DH still uses a commercial deodorant, mine is underpowered for him, but I like it and use it myself.

Yesterday I tossed the last empty bottle of commercial hair conditioner.  It will be replaced with a pre-shampoo treatment that I am working on.


----------



## Smee (Mar 13, 2013)

> We also make our tooth paste (and tooth soap)


HA!  See that, Badger???  I'm NOT a weirdo!  Well, at least not about using tooth soap anyway.


Hey!  Wait a minute Green Soap...back up here...did you say your DH does
the laundry??  Way cool!  How did you swing that?


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 13, 2013)

I got stuck on personal lubricant...


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 13, 2013)

How do you make toothpaste, that's what I want to know.


----------



## Smee (Mar 13, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I got stuck on personal lubricant...



I skipped right over that one for personal reasons  :mrgreen:


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 13, 2013)

I am stuck thinking that I've always been told to use water based products and I am wondering what one uses to make a sterile water based product.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 13, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I am stuck thinking that I've always been told to use water based products and I am wondering what one uses to make a sterile water based product.



I once read in a "make your own" book, can't remember which one....and they listed, i believe, coconut oil, but only for those who don't use latex "products."


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 13, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I got stuck on personal lubricant...



Does anybody else see the irony of getting STUCK on personal LUBRICANT?  Roflmao!


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 13, 2013)

5 bars in the shower
1 bar of rematches coffee soap at the kitchen sink
3 proudly displayed my my office
1 bowl of nubs and misfits in the bedroom like potpourri


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 13, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Does anybody else see the irony of getting STUCK on personal LUBRICANT?  Roflmao!


:clap:


----------



## Genny (Mar 13, 2013)

I've got 8 bars & 1 bar of shampoo soap in our master bathroom shower.  I've got 2 bars on the edge of our master bathtub.  1 tube of peppermint chocolate tooth soap, 1 container of CP sugar scrubs and cleansing oil on our master bathroom counter.
5 bars & 2 bars of shampoo soap in our kids' bathroom. 1 facial/acne soap for my oldest daughter. 4 tubes of chocolate tooth soap (each kid has their own), 1 container of CP sugar scrubs.
We also have handmade toilet bowl fizzies, laundry soap and that's all I can think of for "cleansing" products.  We've got tons of handmade lotion, balms, butters, perfumes, lip scrubs, etc.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh Man I got 4 of my bars in the main shower that my kids use. A shampoo bar and 3 regular bars in my bathroom as well at two different types of conditioner. I'm experimenting with them. I have a basket of fizzy bath melts next to my tub. 3 bars at the kitchen sink and 2 in the guest bathroom. I love reading this thread.... It makes me feel better knowing I am not alone with all the soap everywhere. Thanks.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 14, 2013)

"We also have handmade toilet bowl fizzies"

You have my attention! Like a bath bomb for toilet cleaning? Genius!


----------



## Smee (Mar 14, 2013)

Genny said:
			
		

> "...We also have handmade toilet bowl fizzies



How cool would that be?!?!
Genny, will we be able to find the How-To for this in the recipe section?

/wait...I'll go look...


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 14, 2013)

I seriously hate cleaning the toilet and would love to give this job to my 10 year old, but I don't really want him handling chemicals...


----------



## Lolly58 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have 1 bar of soap in the bathroom. liquid soap and hand sanitizer by the sink. Whipped butter make up remover and a sugar scrub for my face.


----------



## green soap (Mar 14, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> Does anybody else see the irony of getting STUCK on personal LUBRICANT?  Roflmao!



I had a good laugh at this.  

So am I the only one here that makes her personal lubricant, or am I just the only one that will admit to it?   By the way, it is being tested by several couples, and it is wonderful stuff.


----------



## Genny (Mar 14, 2013)

green soap said:


> By the way, it is being tested by several couples, and it is wonderful stuff.



Like being tested in a group?
Are you a swinger? :eh:


----------



## Smee (Mar 14, 2013)

Genny said:


> Like being tested in a group?
> Are you a swinger? :eh:



DON'T ANSWER THAT!  TMI!! TMI!!!

And no, you are not the only one... :wave:

p.s. Genny, where's the toilet bowl bomb fizzie recipe???


----------



## Mildreds.naturals (Mar 14, 2013)

Smee said:


> Homemade soft scrub?  Hmmmmm....does it work reasonably well?
> Add that one to the To-Do Bucket List and thanks cuz I'm stealing your secret!



wait.. coconut oil? or coconut oil based liquid soap? I"ve made a soft scrub from a castile base i've made and mixed with baking soda. a little orange oil for grease cutting and smell is nice too


----------



## Genny (Mar 14, 2013)

Smee said:


> p.s. Genny, where's the toilet bowl bomb fizzie recipe???



Just a basic bath bomb (1 part citric acid to 2 parts baking soda, held together with witch hazel) with lemon & orange eo in it.  

Just drop it in your toilet, let it fizz & sit for a minute or so, swish with your toilet bowl brush & flush.  The bath bombs I made were about 2 oz & they worked good.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 14, 2013)

So simple. I'm going to have to try those.


----------



## SudsyPM (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't feel so bad now.  I have 4 bars of homemade CP, 4 bars of MP and 6 misc I've got lined up to check out from other folks.  Can someone please tell me where the find a multi bar soap dish? 

One thing I've decided to do is start cutting 1/4 bar "tester" bars so my shower isn't overrun with full bars.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 4, 2013)

I only have 5 in my shower right now but I recently painted the bathroom and threw away some older, smaller bars.


----------

